# Screwfix Titan Wet n' Dry



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

I am looking at getting new hoover as my old Vax is past it, after doing a few too many smelly interiors it is past it. I can't get any more of the interior dust filters any more and I have washed it in everything i can think of so...new hoover time.

Has anyone else tried the Titan from ScrewFix, one person has recommended it to me as it is a wet and dry plus has a blower action as well ( although for the price probably as effective as an asthmatic worm with CPOD ).

For £29.99 it looks a bargain what are your thoughts please.

http://www.screwfix.com/p/titan-ttb350vac-1300w-16ltr-wet-dry-vacuum-cleaner-240v/36516


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Hard to go wrong for £30.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Well with a punt at that price. 

Gonz.


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

I bought one of these purely for the blower function and it works really well, dries a protected car no problem.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Have heard lots of people on here say very good things about them and they have recently dropped in price by a fiver I believe so definitely worth a punt.

I have one of THESE which is very similar but the price has just gone up so more of a difference than there was.

Only problem with any of these cheaper wet/dry vacs is that the hoses just click on, they do work perfectly well but are not as secure as the screw on Numatic type, can become an issue when you are dragging it around the car. Also worth keeping an eye on the Karcher and Nilfisk outlet sites, you can get one of THESE at the moment for under £30 (+p&p)


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

My mate at work (Plumber) uses one he's had it a few years.

It's survived his abuse through heavy building site use.


----------



## techman56 (Aug 10, 2013)

Bought one from Screwfix earlier this year. Haven't used the wet vac yet. Good product. No issues with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben108 (Jul 26, 2014)

same one i have. no issues with the hose coming out, is a nice tight fit and blower function dries a car just fine.

recently used the wetvac to do my living room as well


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Ben108 said:


> blower function dries a car just fine.


Is there a risk of blowing dust that stays in the hose all over the car when you switch function?


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

Well I have plumped for one or should I say my daughter has, She saw me looking this afternoon and when we went into ScrewFix to get one she had to admit she had bought me one already for Christmas. Now she has to get me something else lol, anyone got a Rupes catalogue I can leave laying around :lol: :lol:


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

i have one of these and for what they cost they are very good value for money!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

What are you waiting for Blackwatch, BUY IT. I did and I have no regrets. :thumb:


----------



## Wrigit (May 2, 2007)

Got a few in the works, we mostly hoover metal swarf mixed with cutting fluid and they are not treated with any respect, held up nicely for what i need them for over the last 2 years or so.


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

Tried out the Blower function today on a Carrera 4S I am doing and I have to say I'm very impressed. I might buy another though so I have one for blowing and one for hoovering....so far very impressed.


----------



## alfa.rbt (Jun 22, 2013)

I've got a similar one, bought it 3 years ago and it have had some heavy usage in my garage and it's still going strong. It's really noisy but lots of power!


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

Looked at this one but felt it was to small so we've got a Lidl one last week. Need for last dregs in water change of a hot tub


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

One of the best items I have ever bought


----------



## SA31 (Nov 10, 2016)

I've got Wickes' equivalent and it's brilliant!


----------



## hardyd44 (Mar 31, 2014)

Got on a couple of years ago - still going strong, the hose is a little short but useable, if you use the blower AFTER Vacuuming always let it blow to fresh air for a couple of minutes to ensure nothing is left in the hose (made that mistake only once  ) - excellent value and a handy little vac


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Is the one with the blower function £30 ??


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

bradleymarky said:


> Is the one with the blower function £30 ??


It is yes bud


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Brilliant machine in my opinion, I had one for two years now, crimbo pressie, I have used it every where including vaccing the lawn, I blow the water from crevices after washing the car and even use it to blow leaves away, suction is very good, for 30 quid it's a bargain piece of kit, don't forget to buy an extra pack of bags though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A1luke (Jan 4, 2015)

Anyone got a link for bags for this?!

Had mine for about 5 months and haven't replaced the first bag yet aha


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

A1luke said:


> Anyone got a link for bags for this?!
> 
> Had mine for about 5 months and haven't replaced the first bag yet aha


Try Screwfix. 

Alan W


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Gone upto £36.99 this vac. just about to buy one but a 20% increase is taking the mick...


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Very happy with mine and got spare bags from Screwfix too!


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Well.......i went and picked one up yesterday after moaning all day about the price. The blower function is fantastic for a vac that price. Great for wing mirrors and the alloys.

I did try to dry the car but it was taking a while so i blew most of the water downwards and then just used a towel to mop up the left overs. No water spots on the windows using the blower either so all in all a good purchase.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

daft question coming here..... how do you get the blower function to work on these? had mine about 9 months now and never used it!


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> daft question coming here..... how do you get the blower function to work on these? had mine about 9 months now and never used it!


Pull the hose out of the outlet and put it in the inlet on the other side
Nozzle will push fit and away you go

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Hereisphilly said:


> Pull the hose out of the outlet and put it in the inlet on the other side
> Nozzle will push fit and away you go
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


ah right, brilliant! i always wondered why if i knocked the machine while it was vacuuming it would blow out dust etc :lol: explains it now! cheers dude :thumb:


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> ah right, brilliant! i always wondered why if i knocked the machine while it was vacuuming it would blow out dust etc  explains it now! cheers dude :thumb:


Yep, that's the way

I am however a bit wary of using as a blower around paintwork

No matter how good the filter may be, there is a risk that it will blow some of dust inside it onto the car, which is not what you want

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Hereisphilly said:


> Yep, that's the way
> 
> I am however a bit wary of using as a blower around paintwork
> 
> ...


exactly why i'm not too fused about using it tbf, i use this instead anyway  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mini-Corde...kAAOSw14xWQ5pq


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Forsh said:


> Don't know if this is of any use but every Lidl helps,
> _*
> PARKSIDE Wet & Dry Vacuum Cleaner*_
> 
> ...


Thoughts?


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

Anyone used a different crevice tool to get into the smaller areas?


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

If you google _'tool'_ and _'crevice' _you _*might*_ find something like this...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=391863

or this

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=390852


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

scuba-phil said:


> Anyone used a different crevice tool to get into the smaller areas?


Or one of these

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122191155600









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

That kit above looks interesting ^^^^

Has anybody used a different hose on their Titans? I got a new Titan a month or so back as I wanted a dedicated hoover for the cars and doing diy jobs and I love the hoover but the hose is pants, I don't like how it has the long stiff plastic bit at the end, I'd rather it be flexible all the way.....

Any ideas?


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Think I've answered my own question.....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6m-Extra-...764158?hash=item2ca2bb97fe:g:iCwAAOSw9r1WEoRl

Lots of stuff on eBay for these Titans. Nice.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Starbuck88 said:


> That kit above looks interesting ^^^^
> 
> Has anybody used a different hose on their Titans? I got a new Titan a month or so back as I wanted a dedicated hoover for the cars and doing diy jobs and I love the hoover but the hose is pants, I don't like how it has the long stiff plastic bit at the end, I'd rather it be flexible all the way.....
> 
> Any ideas?


Yep, i use this and it's a night and day improvement over the stock one

Just swap the adapter over that connects the hose to the hoover and you're set

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/220357322192

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hereisphilly said:


> Yep, i use this and it's a night and day improvement over the stock one
> 
> Just swap the adapter over that connects the hose to the hoover and you're set
> 
> ...


Thank you. Is it easy to swap the connector over?


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Also..

Maybe we should all be buying these to replace the foam filters that come in the vacuum. Says they stop the fine dust coming out the exhaust/blower side.

http://www.screwfix.com/p/titan-standard-cartridge-filter/47715


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Starbuck88 said:


> Thank you. Is it easy to swap the connector over?


Yeah 30 secs work. The titan one is just a push fit, so take a Stanley to the existing hose and then pull the last bit off

The Henry one has two little lugs you push in with a screwdriver, and then it comes apart away from the hose

Push the new hose on the old connector and away you go

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bencossie25 (Nov 8, 2010)

Does this titan vacuum come with the clear upholstery tool like on the George? If not is there one out there I could buy for it


----------

